# So TPB is down and new address is Proxybay?



## ithehappy (Jan 19, 2014)

Right? I can't open TPB from Chrome, only Tor works. From Chrome proxybay works, what about you guys??


----------



## snap (Jan 19, 2014)

hmm don't know if it is mass blocking of torrent sites in India or something else. Can you access other torrent sites? your isp?


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 19, 2014)

Hmm, I think it's a blockage from my ****ing ISP, BSNL. No Torrent site is opening, just tried torrentz.eu, damn! Is there any tor button for Chrome which works? Tor browser doesn't integrate with U Torrent unfortunately!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 19, 2014)

Its working fine in Tata Photon +. its definitely a ISP block. Call the BSNL CC and threaten them to unblock TPB else you'll get other ISP.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 19, 2014)

Ha ha, lol, will do that. Anyway just installed Proxy Swicthy and it works as usual. Why these dumb ISPs do even try these things while ultimately they fail as anyone will find one way or another God knows!!


----------



## srkmish (Jan 19, 2014)

damn bsnl. had to recreate all my torrent bookmarks using proxybay


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 19, 2014)

simply use torrentz.in or https instead of http for torrentz.eu.in fact https method works for all supported sites unless the site is not completely using https for all requests(reason why some filesharing sites still won't work even with https).

@Luffy,can you open uploaded.net & depositfiles.com(both http & https versions)?

@srkmish,just replace http with https & all piratebay links will work or you can use this browser addon:
*www.eff.org/https-everywhere


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 19, 2014)

thepiratebay.se opening perfectly in FreFox on Vodafone 2G network.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 19, 2014)

use *, itll open


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 19, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> @Luffy,can you open uploaded.net & depositfiles.com(both http & https versions)?


*uploaded.net* working on both http and https
*depositfiles.com* not working on https.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 19, 2014)

@whitestar_999: Thanks. Is torrentz.in any better than TPB? Actually I never used anything other than TPB. I tried an https add on for Chrome, it worked, but those encrypted script slowed down the speed as hell. Also there was no button to switch it on or off with one click.
Btw, those two sites aren't opening normally on my side, Uploaded and Depositfiles, I think BSNL is pretty proud now, they finally blocked sites which others have done before, some of them I mean.
PS: Uploaded works with https (not with http), and Depositfiles doesn't work with either.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 19, 2014)

torrentz.in is just a torrent search engine. It returns results for various trackers.


----------



## baiju (Jan 19, 2014)

You can use opera turbo to open tpb.se in bsnl.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 19, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> thepiratebay.se opening perfectly in FreFox on Vodafone 2G network.



Opening in Aitel BB also


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 20, 2014)

@whitestar_999: Hey mate could you download anything via Uploaded.net? I can't download anything, it's saying 'free limit has been reached' for last 3-4 days! Same for you?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 20, 2014)

i can download as usual using https version of uploaded.net links but to see google captcha(text to enter) i have to allow yes to show all content option in IE when it prompts that only secure content is visible.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 20, 2014)

Has anybody tried using the PirateBrowser?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 20, 2014)

proxybay is working here,no piratebay - Mtnl Broadband


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 20, 2014)

for tpb .se doing the https method works, but .se and .sx wont open, i use bayproxy..... BsNl


----------



## sujeet2555 (Jan 21, 2014)

i am on BSNL and have no problem.whether it is https or not .the URL "thepiratebay.se" open fine.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 21, 2014)

now i able to open piratebay.se*


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 22, 2014)

checked just now and working on airtel broadband


----------



## nisharhmd7 (Jan 30, 2014)

* Please use *proxybay.info/ to get more and more Proxy list of tpb*


----------

